
Ruby 2.3.3 released - lucascaton
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2016/11/21/ruby-2-3-3-released/
======
Exuma
Random question, how is a regression like a 'no method error' possible? Don't
the creators of these languages write extremely exhaustive tests? I don't know
much about this, just wondering...

~~~
dkubb
There is rubyspec, but it doesn't cover all possible paths, just the ones that
the developers deemed important enough to test.

What I am curious to know is _what_ does ruby use besides rubyspec? Do they
run tests against the top 100, 1000, etc rubygems before releasing? I know
other communities like Rust (and even Perl) do this kind of regression
testing. While this won't catch all possible regressions it seems like a
reasonable starting point to uncover issues before a release.

~~~
znpy
There has been quite a controversy about rubyspec afaik: the tldr is that the
de-facto ruby spec is basically 'whatever piece of software capable of running
rails'. This is because the ruby devs change stuff around very often and don't
keep an official spec of the language, to the extent that the creator of
rubyspec had given up.

This might have changed in the meantime, dunno.

[https://github.com/rubinius/rubinius-
archive/blob/cf54187d42...](https://github.com/rubinius/rubinius-
archive/blob/cf54187d421275eec7d2db0abd5d4c059755b577/_posts/2014-12-31-matz-
s-ruby-developers-don-t-use-rubyspec.markdown)

~~~
shellac
To be honest the issues with rubyspec in the past were sociological more than
anything else. It was a right pain making contributions, and certainly not a
welcoming community.

Specs have been part of ruby core for quite a while now, thanks to the efforts
of other members of the community.

------
greenail
Is ruby dead? I would have expected more comments...

~~~
mbreedlove
The release consists of only 6 commits, 3 of which are merges, 1 is tagging
the version, 1 is updating the version.h header.

There's only one actual change,
[https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/a5d754acb8cfd6d3ac9f26b1...](https://github.com/ruby/ruby/commit/a5d754acb8cfd6d3ac9f26b17ef27ca588420e38)

Source:
[https://github.com/ruby/ruby/compare/v2_3_2...v2_3_3#diff-02...](https://github.com/ruby/ruby/compare/v2_3_2...v2_3_3#diff-02f0b547c2779d25cff89672135f20e3)

------
smnplk
What is the frequency of new ruby job posts these days, few and far between ?

